# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  What a week we are having in Telluride. It's been 50 and sunny all week. They are losing snow fast, but the conditions are AWESOME! Snow supposed to be moving in around 8:oo tonight and storm warnings

## MartinS

What a week we are having in Telluride. It's been 50 and sunny all week. They are losing snow fast, but the conditions are AWESOME! Snow supposed to be moving in around 8 :Embarrassment: o tonight and storm warnings up starting at midnight! Powder day tomorrow. No pictures to embed, our connection is sllloooowwwww. 

J

----------


## fins85258

Ohhhhhhhh Mannnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Ya guy went too soon to the wrong place. You should be meeting Karen and I in Pagosa Springs / Wolf Creek next weekend.  But Telluride is a fun place, we have enjoyed it a couple of times in the last few years.

----------


## MIke R

good deal you guys...I am insanely jealous.....Martin had BETTER not be skiing!!...enjoy it...wish I was there to tear it up with you all.....tell Alisa not to get hurt!...LOL

----------


## Toni

Hey M &amp; J,
I'm glad you guys are having a good week...

I'll report back and let you know how the conditions are in Gustavia when we get there on Saturday...:-)

(Sorry, but that's in response to that  "Pass me the sunscreen, Honey" message that you left us on the day we were expecting an ice storm...)

Anyway, have a wonderful time.  Tell Alisa we said hi!

Toni

----------


## MartinS

What an AWESOME powder day. Powder up to our knees and it's still coming down! 
 

Fins, we'd love to join you. 

Miker, as you well know since we talked to you....Martin skiied today. He said, "Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead... he's got to have surgery regardless". 

Toni, have a safe flight and don't forget the sunscreen....LOL. Think of us! 

Alisa has progressed from greens to double blues in record time. She is a natural.

----------


## alijax757

Yes, it is true I have gone from the bunny slopes to the blue runs here in Telluride, however, do ya think I really knew where I was going? I am from Florida people! Janine would say "hey, follow me, you can do this run...and I, like a Big Dummy, would just follow her and Martin even if I had to "MAKE A PIE" with my skis traversing all the way down....LOL! I had only one moment of panic and that was a the very top of the mountain --- I felt as if I might go over the cliff!!!!

----------


## MIke R

you are too funny!.......just keep  going....eventually you will be out of a wedge and into parallel skiing and than it gets fun...hey we tricked Dee into going down trails she wanted no part of...its what we do...LOL....now you have to come up here and ski with us next on one  of your layovers

----------


## tim

M, J, &amp; A,

I Hope you guys have a fantastic time on the slopes out there!  BTW, YOU S#$K!  LOL

----------


## rwh1949

Glad you guys got some fresh stuff. I'm not worried, Martin, if you sue me for advising you to "ski anyway"--you won't have a leg to stand on.

You guys have a blast--for me and for Dee Dee.

----------


## MartinS

R&amp;D, 
You guys missed a GREAT day today!Sure wish you guys were here like you're supposed to be. 32 and bright blue skies. Awesome groomed trails. Martin is doing okay with his knee..........they had to kick me of the slopes today.

----------


## fins85258

They have a great hotspring resort there for Martin to soak his ailing knee in.


We arrive at the Fireside Inn &amp; Cabins Sunday 3-9-08 and will be there until saturday 3-15-08

----------

